

Lockheed Martin's new fusion reactor - yurylifshits
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/lockheed-martins-new-fusion-reactor-design-can-change-h-1646578094

======
zimpenfish
Isn't it fairly standard for anyone having a new idea about fusion to claim
they'll have a working model "in 10 years" once they've ironed out the "few
small details"?

Then, in 10 years, after billions of dollars, it'll be "we've -almost- cracked
it, another 10 years, easy."

Repeat for 40 years and counting...

